# Taking Apart/Assembling a 5x5 Rubiks Brand?



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone describe to me how to take apart the first few pieces of a 5x5 cube? I have a storebought, and it really sucks at turning. It hurts to even wrist it.
I think that once I get the first few pieces out it will be pretty easy, but I can't get the first piece out.

And If I need help reassembling it I will post here, so don't waste your time doing it yet.

I hope someone knows how to do it.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Apr 5, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/czzws5
Try this.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)




----------

